# Film on the water



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

I have set up a new 75gal tank, with 2 diy co2 systems. Is the film being created by the co2. i have removed it several times, and it's back the next day. Any ideas....Didn't have the film till co2 started up...any help would be great....Thanks.....


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

If it looks like oil on the surface then it's fine,I was told it is some kind of protein but don't know exactly what..


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

To get rid of it you can use a surface skimmer or paper towel to asorbe it... http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/biofilm/surscum.shtml


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

good surface agitation will also get rid of it easily, just point the outflow of your canister towards the top of the sank to the surface water gets mixed with the rest of your tank this subsequently saves you from buying unnecessary items like surface skimmers or 100 used paper towels every time you see it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The only thing about surface agitation is that it will cause some loss of the C02 that is being injected. This is the reason I did not recommend it here.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

I tried rippling the surface with my cannister filter output with little success in regards to removing surface film. These days, when I am doing water changes I simply skim the film off with a large plastic cup. It takes about five minutes to get most of it off, so it isn't a huge deal. I have been curious however why some of my tanks get the film and others don't. I can't seem to correlate to film to DIY CO2, fish load, or plant load. It just seems like some tanks are prone to it and others aren't.

Dave


----------



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

LIONHEAD said:


> I have set up a new 75gal tank, with 2 diy co2 systems. Is the film being created by the co2. i have removed it several times, and it's back the next day. Any ideas....Didn't have the film till co2 started up...any help would be great....Thanks.....


In DIY section, there is a vaccum for cleaning up the surface after plant trimming...A little modifacation....and some filter floss....a surface skimmer is born...15 minutes a day..no more film...love this site.....learnin everyday.....thanks....


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Guppies, endlers, platties and mollies will all eat the film, as well.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

add a bunch of plants and it will go away in a day or 2.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

trenac said:


> The only thing about surface agitation is that it will cause some loss of the C02 that is being injected. This is the reason I did not recommend it here.


if you diffuse your Co2 good enough via in inline reactor the loss of CO2 will be unnoticeable, finely diffused Co2 bubbles have little to no boyancy, Co2 in my tank bounces of the water surface and is shot all throughout the tank with little to no Co2 loss



APCRandall said:


> add a bunch of plants and it will go away in a day or 2.


sometimes however heavily planted tanks can still get this if you have a heavy fish load or you over fertilize



Bert H said:


> Guppies, endlers, platties and mollies will all eat the film, as well.


wow I never knew that, interesting- is it becuase its filled with nutritious protein?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Black mollies work especially good. Someone told me this and 2 of them in my 55 keep the top crystal clear.


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

helgymatt said:


> Black mollies work especially good. Someone told me this and 2 of them in my 55 keep the top crystal clear.


endlers and the american flag fish worked for me. My tank is heavily planted, but these fish like to skim the surface, my tank's surface was crystal clear with an hour of adding the endlers and american flag fish

Raymond


----------

